# Thunderbolt Radio Combinations and Speeds



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

So, lately, I've been flashing a ton of radios and still seeing sub-par speeds. I live in a strong 4g area and have been getting 6-8mb speeds. Im running Skyraider Zeus 1.3 with the MR4 radios. Stock Kernel.

My question is, What radio are you running, and what are your speeds? Are there any custom radios? Thanks in advance.


----------



## daxxer2007 (Nov 14, 2011)

When I'm in a 4G area, I've gotten up to 50Mbps which is faster than any solid cable company around here. The average speed I've received would be 16-25 Mbps on the average. Also use speakeasy.net/speedtest if you want a more accurate read out of speeds.

Edit: radio .906 and miui when I did all that


----------

